# What type of rodent is this???



## Crazywumbat (Jun 3, 2011)

Maybe I'm just dense, but I can't for the life of me decide what this animal is. At first I thought mouse, then squirrel, now rat (which I'm inclined to stick with at this juncture). I was hoping that someone here could confirm what it is. Also, I apologize for the quality of the picture but the crappy camera I have just refuses to focus on the little guy.










I'm going to proceed with the assumption that he's an infant rat (unless corrected) and try to get the appropriate formula to feed him in the mean time.


----------



## RatBastard (Mar 23, 2011)

looks like a squirrel to me?


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

The head seems kinda big fora rat, and the legs are really long. I agree with the squirrel statement


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I don't think its a squirrel

this is an infant squirrel, different head and shape










This is a malnourished half-wild rat


----------



## Crazywumbat (Jun 3, 2011)

Well erring on the side of caution, are the formula's that I would feed a baby rat okay to use with a squirrel as well, in case thats what the little guy is?


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm pretty sure yes.

Oh and another vote for starving rat.

How'd you get this?


----------



## Crazywumbat (Jun 3, 2011)

Went outside to walk the dogs and he was crawling across the driveway, pulled the dogs back not a second too soon.


----------



## ratchilla (May 12, 2011)

Are you going to try to help it and keep it? Do they have a potential risk to maybe your other rats (assuming you own some)? 

It definitely is cute. I've love to see she/he grow up!


----------



## defuseability (Mar 15, 2011)

That is definitely a squirrel. I raised a couple baby squirrels a few years ago.


----------



## Qku. (Apr 29, 2011)

If it's a wild little squirrel, I think you're better off than if it was a wild little rat. I hear wild squirrels are actually easier to tame.
Well, I hope it pulls through


----------



## ratjes (Mar 26, 2011)

Depending on how big it is (was hard to guess from the picture) it looks like a starving deer mouse to me. I rescued one once from my dogs, and it looked the same. Its length was about 1.5 inches.
(he made it!)


----------



## Annahra (Apr 7, 2011)

I've hand-raised squirrels and by that age mine had much more prominent tails than that guy does . . . His tail definitely looks more rat-like.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Did the little thing make it? I will assume not. Whatever species it is it was starving, malnourished and very unlikely to survive.


----------

